# survey



## Shariel (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi I made market research survey online, I am sending the link people to answer, and also awaiting for results. 

Until then, Does anyone here has a made a survey on the T-shirt consumer market from local stores and online stores, that I can have as a reference?


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

The t-shirt market is so wide that you really need to narrow it down. What kinds of tees are you selling and who is your target customer? I'm assuming your tees won't appeal to everyone, so it's more useful if you have specific data on a specific market within the tee market (snowboarding, teen's tees, women's tees, etc.)


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

I have found something best. If you have integrated sugar/suitecrm in your store then you are luckiest person. One of my friend have online store and he is using *SugarCRM/SuiteCRM Survey Rocket Plugin* so he creates multiple surveys using templates, including email templates. These emails can also be used as survey invitations to Accounts, Contacts, Leads, and Users. Here I shared a link for all those who want to increase customer satisfaction. https://goo.gl/tAewg5


----------

